# Escargot flan as a reliable pregnancy test?



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

"Hey Peach, you know how I was mad that the snail flan broke that day you came to brunch? It was because Heidi was pregnant. I just didn't know it then."-Kuan.
CONGRATULATIONS HEIDI AND KUAN!!!!! A tiny foodservice worker in the making! I tell my kids they have to come work for me for a couple of years to make up for all the money I spent on them when they were little, but they aren't buying that one...... We are expecting #5 in the beginning of June. Must be something in the water around here, or maybe I'm just a breeder......
You know your wife is going to make you go out and get a REAL job now, baby needs new shoes....lol.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear kuan,
congratulations!!!! i'll have to remember to be careful around custards from now on.  that's one heck of a pregnancy test!!
kat


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What a wonderful news Kuan! Congratulations.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hooray! We're delighted for you and Heidi, Kuan. When is the happy day?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kuan and Heidi,

My blessings for a happy and healthy Mommy and baby to be.

Oh, you to Kuan 

Peace
Brad


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
Congratulations Heidi and Kuan!    

and you too Peachcreek! FIVE!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Well, I'm glad the word is finally out, Kuan. All those hints you dropped were just a little too subtle.  Best wishes and good health to all three of you!  

And Peach, wow, you had mentioned that "you" were expecting, but I didn't realize this would make 5. You can each call each other by a different day of the week. :lol: The same wishes for good health to your whole family, too.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Many, many congratulations to Kuan and Peachtree and families.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thank you all!  Rumor is if your flan or hollandaise breaks then someone in the house is pregnant but we don't know yet.

Yesterday we were at the doctor. Baby gave the nurse a big kick when she tried poked it with the heart listening device 

So... I wonder how puree of carrots vichy tastes!

Kuan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

No more Flans in this house! 
Congrat's Kuan and wife. There's nothing like kids running around the house, screaming, pooping, breaking things, wait a minute, I thought this was supposed to be a joyous occasion!
Ask Peach...5 kids wheeyoo! Time to expand the Sunday brunch to Mondays and Tuesdays!
As far as pureed carrots vichy...sounds good. Just be cautious that you don't gain the weight instead of the baby and as Jim pointed out in another post you end up with a baby that demands
Godiva. I have an 11 year old boy that lives for Candlelight dinners!
Have fun with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

OMG Peachcreek, your mention of having a baby on the way slipped past me! Lucky parents, lucky baby!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Congratulations to the expectant parents!!!

Will someone explain to me what Escargot Flan is?
My mind keeps saying "snail custard" (bleeach!)--but that can't be right, can it?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

God, I hope not...but I wasn't going to ask.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Uh yeah folks, it was snail custard. Cream, eggyolks, parsley, garlic, escargot, all cooked in a bain marie. I like escargot!

Kuan


----------

